# Old man and the sea, meets the bankers!



## Senior (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello,
Senior taking sailing lessons in Ventura California, through the city parks and recreation. Great courses. Just rescued a P 29 25 by Paceship, and a Mega 30 OD (C&C) just in the nick of time. The boats are in great shape and looks like they were placed in storage and forgotten. When I arrived at the dismantling site, the masts had already been removed from both boats and cut into three segments. Other than that, everything is there, intact and working. I am now on a quest to find replacement masts for the boats. If anyone can point me in a direction to locate used masts, or a company that fabricates new masts, I would be in your debt. Can’t wait to clean up the boats and restore the masts and rigging and splash the two. If you want to join in, let me know. 
Not sure if this is the correct forum for reaching out for info and help, so if not, someone can clue me in.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard. Two fixer uppers is a lot take on. Even a pristine boat that has sat a long time could need a ton of money to get going again. 

If the masts are down and sawed up, where is the standing rigging? Replacing these both could cost more than either boat is worth, I'm afraid to say.  Sails too?


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Minney's usually has a few spars in the backyard, it may be cheaper to buy another Mega with a mast then get a new mast.
Minney's Yacht Surplus - Home
But I urge you to consider if your ambition is to sail not to waste time trying to build a boat.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

I would get a boat that you can sail now. I have restored a few boats including mast swapping and this can be a very complicated, frustrating, and costly proposition. I only took on these restorations because I already had the parts from boats that were scrapped or sold for parts. These days you can buy a decent and complete boat for not much money, and I would not have it any other way.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, probably cheaper to buy a complete boat with mast, sails, standing rigging, lifelines, engine, and known to be floating in the water. Sometimes "rescue" really should mean "put the dog down".

Especially IF you aren't aware of the structural problems that can make an old boat incredibly expensive and impractical to repair. Elsewhere there's a long thread about the couple who recently SANK in their restored old boat at St. John's Pass (Florida) presumably because, oops, they either didn't see or didn't understand that the keel bolts were also old and failing. Fortunately the keel fell off at the shore--rather than at sea. But that left all of their work as a total loss.

There are some, but terribly few, real bargains at the breaker's yard.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

Seriously odd ball boats to find masts for. Neither one was worth owning when they were new. " Rescued " is what the pervious owner was thinking when the dismantlers showed up.


----------



## Towguy (May 8, 2016)

As some one who is in the same " boat" as you finding the right mast for a particular boat is a real crap shoot,..don,t know where you hail from, but there is a sailboat wrecking yard in Bellingham ,Wa.,they have lots of masts,you just have to be patient while they take ..weeks to find what you need ,if they have..they didn't for me,there is more yards in the east..but logistics...Dwyer masts make new ones...I have a line on a couple of possibilities off kijjiji,just have to guess which will work best and how to get it to me...Ralph


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Towguy said:


> As some one who is in the same " boat" as you finding the right mast for a particular boat is a real crap shoot,..don,t know where you hail from, but there is a sailboat wrecking yard in Bellingham ,Wa.,they have lots of masts,you just hyave to be patient while they take ..weeks to find what you need ,if they have..they didn't for me,there is more yards in the east..but logistics...Dwyer masts make new ones...I have a line on a couple of possibilities off kijjiji,just have to guess which will work best and how to get it to me...Ralph


I was wondering how you were making out with your S2 mast. Not too good by the sounds of it. You have been searching for more than a year now I think? At least you've got your small boat.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

The expense of a new mast with rigging will be 3-4x the cost of buying one of those boats in halfway decent shape with mast and rigging.


----------



## Towguy (May 8, 2016)

Arcb said:


> I was wondering how you were making out with your S2 mast. Not too good by the sounds of it. You have been searching for more than a year now I think? At least you've got your small boat.


Hi Arcb,I am pretty pleased with my C/L 16 easy to pull anywhere,easy to set up and handle, and comfortable,,,that said I am really excited to get my 7.9 in the water, got a couple of options actually found a 33 ft (don,t know what off) but it is a full inch wider and doesn't have rigging and found a 30 ft (the 7.9 is 10 m or 33ft) offg of a aloha 26 but it has rigging ,boom and sails to match,,,,( does anyone know if for sure the aloha 26 is deck stepped?) and I think it would be lighter and easier to rig..although it would be like it was kinda reefer all the time ( ? No biggy?). They are both on Vancouver island ..so gotta get them across to the mainland,then on a truck /trailer,just gotta get the logistics figured when I have time,,,,,,how's your preparations going for your big race down south....Ralph


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

p.s. curious what "meets the bankers" means.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

Minnewaska said:


> p.s. curious what "meets the bankers" means.


Ya not sure, should just make it easy on himself, empty and close the bank accounts. Going to be the end result with this "project".
Heck I've turned down a good boat because of a Volvo engine and saildrive let alone one missing most of what makes it a sailboat. If the guy had come down in price I may have bought it, fact was that purchase price + repower cost made the overall price of that particular boat way out of line. That was before a profesional survey was even done which may well have found more things wrong I didn't see.


----------

